# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  حســـــرة (روي قلـــــواك)وفرحــــة (لاعبين المريخ)(حصري اون لاين)

## africanu

*






*

----------


## africanu

*






*

----------


## africanu

*






*

----------


## africanu

*






*

----------


## africanu

*






*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## ابو راما

*يديك العافية افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## جنوبى

*ابطال يا صفوة وشكرا للمقاتل راجى ومشكورين كتير ياافريكانو
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*مشكووو افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أنتم الرجــــــــــــــــال أنتم الأبــــــــــــــــطال ...

ومشكور ياقلب ...
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكراً يااااااااارب 

شكراً ياااااااااارب




شكراً راجي
شكراً راجي



شكراً أفريكانو
شكراً ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*افريكانو ياقمه........
ده املريخ.....
وده الشغل....
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*روي شكلو لاعب للجماعة
اتحسري
*

----------


## alhaj

*جيب من جوة يا روي
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					













قوووووم تقوووووم قيامتك

المعفن تقول داير يتأهل لي لعبة الكأس 

قوووووم تقوووووم قيامتك

تسلم أفريكا:mo13:
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*رااااااااااااااااااائع  يا افركانووووووووووو
*

----------


## mamoun15

*تشكر علي المجهود .. وموعدنا الكاس بإذن الله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله عليك ياافريكانو ياملك الحصريات صور مبدعة
الغريب انو في الوقت ده ماكان في زول قادر يصور من الفرحة حتى مصوراتية الجرايد مالحقو يصورو
انت فيك قوة قلب ماشاء الله عليك الناس كلها هاجت وماجت وانت قادر تصور مبدع ورائع ياصفوة
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*لكن ما  ختيت  تاريخ  يا أفريكانو

جنس حسره !

إنّ شاءالله  دايمه  للنقر وفريقيه 0
*

----------

